# Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen



## dosunny (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo,:c 
ich habe ein kleines Problem Angelmarkt Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen hat ein Rolle von Penn die ich gerne hätte!
Aber die stellen sich ein bisschen an denn sie haben keinen Versand und werden das auch nicht anfangen.#c 
Wer von euch geht da ab und zu einkaufen und könnte mit eine Rolle (genaue Bezeichnung kommt dann per PN) kaufen und mir dann zuschicken?
Ich würde euch natürlich das Geld mit ein bisschen Spritgeld oben drauf vorab überweisen!!!!

Danke im voraus#h


----------



## Keeven123 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*

Das ist aber ein gefährliches unterfangen was du da vor hast ;+;+;+;+


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*



Keeven123 schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein gefährliches unterfangen was du da vor hast ;+;+;+;+


Weshalb denn??? Bräuchte auch ne Stippe von dort nach Südhessen.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*

Ich komm leider in der nächsten Zeit nicht zu Moritz nach Kaltenkirchen, sonst hätte ich dir die Rolle mitgebracht. Sorry #h


----------



## akira (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*

Klar kannst du online bestellen

http://www.moritz-international.de/new/


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*

Leider ist der Online Shop aber recht überschaubar und enthält nur wenige Artikel.


----------



## friggler (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*

Der Link ist nicht Moritz in KK ;-) Das ist die Kette...
der wäre moritz-nord.de ;-) das ist der in KK

@ dosunny
PN ;-)

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## dosunny (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*

Schon mal Danke für eure Teilnahme aber vieleicht kommt ja jemand in kürze dorthin !!:c


----------



## addy123 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*

Hey, ich habe gestern 8x Shimano-Rollen und 2x Fireline bei Moritz-Nord bestellt.
Habe natürlich auch den Preis bei Moritz-International in Offenbach versucht zu vergleichen. Siehe weiter unten

Mein Fazit:
Moritz-Nord absolut kompetente Beratung und der Versuch von klasse Service, leider wie besagt kein Versand möglich!#d
Aber um die Bestellung wird sich gekümmert. Liegt nächste Woche zur Abholung bereit. 
Ich habe das Glück, im letzten Langelandurlaub einen absolut vertrauenswürdigen Boardie aus Hamburg kennengelernt zu haben. Dieser war auch gleich bereit mir zu helfen, heißt, er fährt die 43km nach Kaltenkirchen und holt meine bestellten Sachen im Wert von xxx,- Euro. Sammelbestellung hier aus dem Süden. Ein Spritpauschale versteht sich von selbst, ansonsten legt er auf irgend welche Gefallen keinen Wert (Vielleicht kann ich mich mal für einen guten Freund wie ihn revangieren!?).

Den Namen werde ich natürlich hier nicht nennen!!!

Das Geld habe ich schon überwiesen!

So, jetzt zu Moritz-International.
Auch da der Anruf wegen Preis und Lieferung.
Lieferung ist kein Problem!
Den Preis konnten die sich nicht erklären. 1 Beispiel:
Angelrolle bei Moritz-Nord = 149,-€; bei Moritz-International = 219,-€!#c 
Gleichzeitig erging eine nicht direkt ausgesprochene Warnung vor Fälschungen! Da wäre vor einem Jahr mal was mit einem riesen Ärger bei Shimano gewesen ...!!!(?)

Also Anruf bei Shimano-Deutschland. Shimano-Deutschland sagt, Moritz-Nord ist kein Kunde bei Shimano-Deutschland. Von einem Ärger mit NORD ist aber nichts bekannt, es wäre auch problemlos möglich, dass Nord seine Shimano-Artikel bei Shimano-XYZ (z. Bsp. Frankreich) bezieht. Und solange Shimano draufsteht, ist es auch drin.

Danach war ich beruhigt, und ich habe bestellt!|rolleyes 

Bitte fasst meine Bewertung weder positiv noch negativ für irgend Jemand auf, vielleicht kann der Ein oder Andere etwas daraus entnehmen oder schlussfolgern?


----------



## m-spec (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*



addy123 schrieb:


> Mein Fazit:
> Moritz-Nord absolut kompetente Beratung und der Versuch von klasse Service, leider wie besagt kein Versand möglich!#d
> Aber um die Bestellung wird sich gekümmert. Liegt nächste Woche zur Abholung bereit.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

an Moritz KK scheiden sich halt die Geister. Von einem Großteil der Hersteller/Händler wird er nicht direkt beliefert über die Vertriebspartner in Deutschland. Er geht daher den Weg des Direktimportes und schafft damit schon das ein oder andere Superangebot wo alle sich wundern wie er das hinbekommt.

Die Kollegen die ich kenne die dort kaufen/gekauft haben hatten bisher jedenfalls nichts worüber sie sich beschweren konnten. Inwieweit das mit der Abwicklung im Fall von Reklamationen aussieht bin ich allerdings dann auch etwas skeptisch da ich mir die Abwicklung für den Laden etwas umständlicher vorstelle.

Petri

m-spec


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*

also der Moritz da ist schon super,nur leider ist das von mir immer 2 std´s entfernt aber den weg nheme ich gerne in kauf!

zur Frage:

Sorry,aber habe leider rein gar nix was ich brauchen könnte und auch kein eigenes Konto:rAber ich dnek mal dass sich einer finden wird,haben hier doch einige Schnäpchenjäger#6


----------



## addy123 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*

PS:
Nach Angaben des telefonischen Ansprechpartners, haben sämtliche Verkäufer bei NORD ihr Hobby zum Beruf gemacht!#6 
Schlussfolgerung: Es dürften alle fachlich sehr kompetent sein!

MeinEindruck: Der Ansprechpartner war es auf alle Fälle!!! Ansonsten KEINE WERBUNG für Moritz-N...


----------



## dosunny (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*

Nur mal zur Info ich habe über Ebay mir eine Penn 321GTI geholt mit Rechnung vom Moritz 69,-€ einfach unschlagbar 
Jetzt will ich halt noch eine und komme aus Großraum Stuttgart nicht der nächste weg und versand ist nicht!!!
Ich such nur jemand der in der näheren Umgebung Wohnt und mir den gefallen macht und mir die zuschickt.
Auf jeden fall ist die Rolle, die ich jetzt schon habe eine Originale, und wo die herkommt ist mir eigentlich egal aber trotzdem danke für die Infos

Gruß 
#6


----------



## dosunny (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*

Danke für eure Teilname ich habe eine lösung gefunden !!

Gruß#6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*

und die wäre??#h


----------



## dosunny (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*

Ich habe in meinem Urlaub im Wallercamp am Po einen getroffen der zufällig in der nähe Wohnt!
Das ist mir aber ein bisschen zu spät eingefallen sonst hätte ich mir einiges ersparen können.
Aber trotzdem Danke an alle.#6


----------



## alberto (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*

ich lese gerade erst deinen post , ich komme direkt aus kaltenkirchen und fahre jeden tag 4 mal an moritz vorbei ..wäre also kein problem gewesen 

gruß rene


----------



## dosunny (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*



alberto schrieb:


> ich lese gerade erst deinen post , ich komme direkt aus kaltenkirchen und fahre jeden tag 4 mal an moritz vorbei ..wäre also kein problem gewesen
> 
> gruß rene


 
Danke für dein Angebot vieleicht komme ich mal darauf zurück wenn ich darf!!#h


----------



## Der_Glücklose (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*

Hi #h 

war leider gerade da, aber dir ist ja schon geholfen :m 

Zu den Anspielungen das Moritz Kaltenkirchen 2.te Wahl etc. verkaufen würde, meiner Meinung nach der absolute Schwachsinn oder "Futterneid" der Konkurenz.

Ich habe schon selber des öfteren dort gekauft und kann nichts aber rein gar nichts negatives berichten. Die ware einwandfrei #6 nette Leute und Beratung #6 sowie Super Kulantes Verhalten #6 . 

Irgenwo hier in einem anderen Thread hat Moritz KK auch mal selbst dazu Stellung bezogen und für mich vollkommen nachvollziehbar ihre Möglichkeiten des "internationalen Handels" angedeutet.

Also von mir bekommt Moritz Kaltenkirchen eine uneingeschränkte 1 für Preise und Service #6 #6 #6


----------



## Kay (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*

Moin zusammen


> Also von mir bekommt Moritz Kaltenkirchen eine uneingeschränkte 1 für Preise und Service #6 #6 #6


 
Die Aussage unterstütze ich zu 100%. Kenne im Hamburger Umland keinen Shop mit ähnlich günstigen Preisen gerade bei grösseren Anschaffungen. Service war und ist IMMER sehr gut. 

Gruss Kay


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hi #h
> 
> war leider gerade da, aber dir ist ja schon geholfen :m
> 
> ...


 
|good:  Ich sehe das genauso.


----------



## Dieter1944 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*



addy123 schrieb:


> Hey, ich habe gestern 8x Shimano-Rollen und 2x Fireline bei Moritz-Nord bestellt.
> Habe natürlich auch den Preis bei Moritz-International in Offenbach versucht zu vergleichen. Siehe weiter unten
> 
> Mein Fazit:
> ...




>>Vielleicht kann ich mich mal für einen guten Freund wie ihn revangieren!?).<<
|supergri|supergri|supergri Kannst du Andreas, kannst du! lade mich nach LL ein, hänge mich mit Dorschen voll und fülle mich nuckelig mit Schnaps ab. Wenn du dann noch jeden Abend grillst................kannst du wieder anfragen.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Gruß der Outer Dieter


----------



## Fischbox (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Also von mir bekommt Moritz Kaltenkirchen eine uneingeschränkte 1 für Preise und Service #6 #6 #6




Ich war gestern auch zum ersten Mal in KK und kann das bis jetzt nur bestätigen. Toller Laden, tolle Waren, super Preise und nette und kometente Beratung!!!#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*

Und wer macht jetzt den Boardie Unter-Versender für Moritz KK ? :q


----------



## Kunze (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*

Hallo!

Schön zu lesen, wie sich untereinander geholfen wird.

Und so soll das sein. :m #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hi #h
> 
> war leider gerade da, aber dir ist ja schon geholfen :m
> 
> ...


 
|good: |good: |good: 

Ich kauf' fast ausschließlich dort und die Beratung hat *immer *Hand und Fuß und minderwertige Qualität ist mir dort auch noch nicht begegnet, habe schon oft von Mitbewerbern negative Aussagen über Moritz Nord gehört, aber das ist doch der übliche Neid! Das ist nur ein kläglicher versuch fehlende Kompetenz mit unqualifizierten Aussagen zu vertuschen!

Gruß Chris


----------



## addy123 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> >>Vielleicht kann ich mich mal für einen guten Freund wie ihn revangieren!?).<<
> |supergri|supergri|supergri Kannst du Andreas, kannst du! lade mich nach LL ein, hänge mich mit Dorschen voll und fülle mich nuckelig mit Schnaps ab. Wenn du dann noch jeden Abend grillst................kannst du wieder anfragen.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
> 
> Gruß der Outer Dieter


 
|rolleyes |kopfkrat  ... oh je, da habe ich ja ein Fooltime-Programm.
Da muss sich aber Murmeli mit dran beteiligen! Die Hälfte war für ihn!!:vik:


----------



## worker_one (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*

Ich war Freitag gerade bei Moritz in KK. 
Kann dem Vopostern nur zustimmen. 
Tolle Beratung und Top Preis: Shimano Speedmaster Spinn 270 H für 106Eur und ne 10300 RedArc für 50 Eur. :vik: Legger!!!


----------



## addy123 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*



worker_one schrieb:


> ... Shimano Speedmaster Spinn 270 H für 106Eur und ne 10300 RedArc für 50 Eur. :vik: Legger!!!


 
Da geht mir doch gleich ... #6 :m


----------



## tollhaus (29. März 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*

Ich paste mal einfach:

Nicht lizensierte Colmic-Ruten im Umlauf!  

Geschrieben von Administrator  

Montag, 26 März 2007  

Die Firma Moritz-Nord, Kaltenkirchen bietet zur Zeit eine "Colmic RK 200 14,50m." sowie entsprechende Kits an.
Colmic Italia als Inhaber des Markenzeichens "Colmic" und Grebenstein Angelsport GmbH als Vertreiber der Marke Colmic in Deutschland weisen darauf hin:
Es handelt sich bei dieser Rute um ein nicht lizensiertes und nicht autorisiertes Produkt. Für den Endverbraucher bedeutet dies keine Garantie/Gewährleistung seitens Colmic Italia und Grebenstein Angelsport GmbH. Auch ist eine Ersatzteillieferung durch Colmic und Grebenstein nicht möglich.

24.3.2007 Randolf Grebenstein, Grebenstein Angelsport GmbH  

Quelle: http://www.grebenstein.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=37&Itemid=2


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. März 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*



tollhaus schrieb:


> Ich poste mal einfach:
> 
> Nicht lizensierte Colmic-Ruten im Umlauf!
> 
> ...


 
Moin tollhaus,
MoritzKK bezieht über Großhändler im Euro-Umland und ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen das dort, Ruten ohne Garantie verkauft oder angeboten werden. 

Die Firma G mag die Lizenzrechte für Deutschland besitzen, doch steht es in unserem zusammenwachsenden Europa jedem frei, Lizensierte Waren aus dem EU-Ausland zu Importieren und anzubieten.
Ich weiß das MoritzKK solche Dinge nicht machen würde, wenn da Markenrechtliche komplikationen auftreten könnten.
Is klar warum Firma G dagegen Sturm läuft! wenn mir die provisionen flöten gehen würden, würd` ich auch komisch werden #6 

Außerdem, was hätte MoritzKK davon, was wenn einer mit einer Garantie-Sache kommt, dann stehen die doch dafür gerade :g und legen noch drauf, den MoritzKK bietet die Sachen wirklich kompromisslos günstig an, was aber auch der einzige weg ist am Markt zu bestehen

Gruß Chris
ein super zufriedener Kunde


----------



## Dr. Komix (30. März 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*

So jetzt gebe ich meine Senf auch ab.

Also Angebot und Nachfrage? 
Einige Fachhändler haben es noch nicht umgesetzt|kopfkrat . Wenn also im "altmodischen" Stiel die Kunden gelockt und zum kauf animiert werden sollen geht das wohl in die Hose.
Moritz KK verhält sich ja nur wie es die freie/soziale Marktwirtschaft vorgiebt und hat damit auch großen Erfolg.
Das Konzept geht ja voll auf oder nicht? Wenn sich Leute aus dem Süden der Republik Sachen bestellen wollen.
Das Moritz KK dann auch die Preise den Kunden anpasst und vieles günstiger als die Konkurenz anbietet ist für uns Verbraucher ja :vik: oder nicht? 
Das wir (Hamburger) auch ein Stück fahren müssen ist aber auch klar oder?
Ich habe nur gute Erfahrugen mit Moritz KK gemacht (auch mit Umtausch von Sachen). Danke!
Ich habe aber auch einen kleinen Laden den ich mit meinem Angertaschengeld unterstütze und mir dort Freitags-Wochenend-Blinker kaufe. 

Dr. K


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. März 2007)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Is klar warum Firma G dagegen Sturm läuft! wenn mir die provisionen flöten gehen würden, würd` ich auch komisch werden


Genau, und es ist fein und wünschenswert, daß diese künstliche protektionistische Pfründewirtschaft mal aufhört. 
Im Zeitalter der globalen Marktwirtschaft will ich als Kunde auch mal was davon haben, nicht nur die Großen. 
Und dazu gehört, daß jeder Preis zu hinterfragen ist, man das Serviceangebot drumzu prüfen und vergleichen muß - das ist auch einiges Wert, und dann entscheiden können will. 

Wenn da jemand wie oft üblich in der Vergangenheit meint, seine Preise nach seinem eigenen Supergewinnstreben (EK 20, +200 druff) machen zu können, und durch Marktprotektionismus das auch eine Zeit konnte, dann heißt das nicht, daß es so bleibt, und sowas was ich als Abzocke empfinde, mag ich auch nicht. :g

Umsatz geht dem Handel insgesamt dadurch sogar nichtmal verloren, da man das verfügbare Geld eh für andere und bei günstigeren Einkaufsmöglichkeiten halt für mehr Sachen ausgibt, wie wir aus der Ausgabenumfrage ja wissen. 
Das ist mir für die an sich als Gebrauchsgegenstände zu betrachtenden Angelgeräte auch gerade recht, ein Teil für 50 EUR kann ich doch etwas sorgloser behandeln als eines für 500 EUR.


----------



## Waagemann (22. März 2008)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*



dosunny schrieb:


> Hallo,:c
> ich habe ein kleines Problem Angelmarkt Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen hat ein Rolle von Penn die ich gerne hätte!
> Aber die stellen sich ein bisschen an denn sie haben keinen Versand und werden das auch nicht anfangen.#c
> Wer von euch geht da ab und zu einkaufen und könnte mit eine Rolle (genaue Bezeichnung kommt dann per PN) kaufen und mir dann zuschicken?
> ...



Gibts da noch jemanden der sich anbieten würde?Wäre sehr nett ich hätte nämlich auch gerne ein oder zwei Röllchen,die es dort sehr preisgünstig gibt|wavey:?!

mfg waagemann


----------



## feedex (22. März 2008)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*



alberto schrieb:


> ich lese gerade erst deinen post , ich komme direkt aus kaltenkirchen und fahre jeden tag 4 mal an moritz vorbei ..wäre also kein problem gewesen
> 
> gruß rene



Bei der Nachfrage nach Moritz-Nord-Schnäppchen solltest Du über einen Nebenerwerb nachdenken....


----------



## Waagemann (22. März 2008)

*AW: Wer kauft beim Angelmark Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen*



feedex schrieb:


> Bei der Nachfrage nach Moritz-Nord-Schnäppchen solltest Du über einen Nebenerwerb nachdenken....



...nur leider hat alberto schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht#q!


----------

